# Lavender oil



## GeorgeyGal

Hi ladies, I bought some lavender oil and tea tree oil from Holland and Barratt, was going to use the lavender during the labour to have a sniff on on a pillow or flannel and the tea tree for healing purposes in the bath post labour. My question is can I use a drop of lavender oil in a bath, as my backs achey and sounds very soothing, or is there issues with using this prenatally? Thanks in advance x


----------



## indigo_fairy

As far as I can see looking through different websites Lavender oil is totally fine for using throughout pregnancy. I'm sure I used it during my previous pregnancy - and thinking of it I do need some more so your post has just promted me to buy some! :)

As long as it is diluted well, which in a bath it would be. Here are some other things I found useful.. taken from 

https://www.thinkbaby.co.uk/pregnancy-and-you/lavender--before-during-and-after-birth/361.html

*In pregnancy*
_
Lavender oil can be added to a bath to help soothe away pregnancy aches and pain and relieve stress. It can also act as a natural antiseptic and insect repellent which is useful as you will find many pharmaceutical ointments come with a warning to be avoided during pregnancy.
If you have the pregnancy snuffles or feel congested and are again unable to take over-the-counter chest medicines, you can use a drop or two of lavender oil in hot water as a steam inhalation.
When using lavender oil in pregnancy, you should make sure you have diluted the oils thoroughly if you are not using just a couple of drops in the bath. Ask the person at your health shop or pharmacy about specific dilutions if they are not stated on the packaging or aim to dilute to about one tenth of a mixture with a base oil. Then massage it on your legs and feet to ease fluid retention.
If you want to relax in the evening, you can burn lavender oil in a burner or even burn the dried stalks of the plant like incense.
You can also get aromatherapy cushions, which act like wonderfully scented hot water bottles, from Aromacushions. They also do &#8216;hottie&#8217; gloves, neck rests and scarfs._

*In labour*

_Massaging with lavender oil (again, well diluted) during labour has been known to strengthen contractions and helps to relieve panic or stress.
If you are having your baby at home, try burning some lavender oil for a calming atmosphere._


----------



## Mum2MJ

I've used it throughout my pregnancy in the bath and lately in a massage oil, it helps you sleep too :)


----------



## GeorgeyGal

Thank you! I had a lovely lavender bath last night, I mixed a few drops with some milk so it dispersed in the bath water, was just what I needed. x


----------



## RaspberryK

Essential oils are great, I have a burner and we conceived the month I used one that promotes fetility - could be a coincidence! 

Lavender is fab for relaxing. 

x


----------



## yeshuaisiam

Yes as far as I've read many women use the oil all through stages of pregnancy and labor. Let me give you a good bit of advice though, it works great on newborns too ;o) Sleepy time. We washed all 1st baby's clothes normally. Baby was normal & woke up a lot. The rest of the kids we used the essential oil in the laundry and sleepy time!


----------

